

Wikileaks Closes Operations Temporarily Due to Budget Woes - ilamont
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/02/wikileaks-budget-woes

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Report from the BBC: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1092284>

